# The Great Fiber Debate - help please



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm back with more questions. I had *finally* found a fiber that worked for me - methylcellulose (Citrucel brand). I was doing better, but I decided to look up the ingredients one day, and found that maltodextrin (no idea why it's in Citrucel) is derived from *corn or wheat*. These are both things my doctor told me to cut out of my diet.

So I decided to try Slippery Elm capsules. It's only been 3 days, but they really are not helping. I'm considering trying Psyllium, but I know it ferments in the gut and causes a lot of gas for many IBS people.

So, here's my debate:


Do I continue with the Slippery Elm?
Do I go back to Citrucel (knowing I'll be eating corn or wheat)?
Do I dare try Psyllium (though it might make things worse)?

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## ashweb (Oct 31, 2013)

If Citrucel works, go back to it unless you have Crohn's or something where you need to follow Dr's instructions strictly. Sometimes I wonder if Citrucel doesn't turn into concrete for me....but when it's all constipation, all the time, how would i know?! ;-)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might call the doctor, but I say if it is working for you (and it may be derived enough to not be causing the problems from things in corn or wheat that are fermentable and Citurcel is not) then use it.

Most of the everyone must avoid all these things are not all that solid, some people may need to, but a lot depends on what works for any given person.


----------

